# Baal Predator



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

We have been working on assembling my Baal predator now for awhile. I finally have it assembled and ready for primer so I figured I would share some pics. I did some custom work I added a radio aerial off the gunner base, drilled the guns and exhaust, made it so that you can change out the sponson weapons without use magnets, so that they are still fully “functionally,” and made it so that you call talk on and off the option without magnets.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tidy bit o work.
I suggest you put some thing on the aerial end to protect your eyes.
I normally make a small ball of green and drill it when set to glue on them.
Nothing quite like checking line of sight to find out a banner top is uncomfortably sharp. (yes I have done it lol.)
I cannot see the top of the aerial so ignore me if you have done so already.


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for that advise I will have to do that.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the turret glued? You may want to be able to exchange it for a Flamestorm Cannon, but iirc that'd be too difficult really for Predator turrets. Pity you're only doing this now, tbh, when I'm 99.9% the new one is 100% plastic... 

Beyond that (and the fact that the Searchlight costs extra :O!) it looks grand.


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

No the turret is free, I am going to use magnets on it has soon as I get some and I am try to figure out how to make the main gun interchangeable, any ideas? Once I saw the pics of the new one (which looks to be all plastic) I wish I had waited, but then again I have had this one for almost a year now. I know my own business so I don’t normally have a lot of free time.
As far as the searchlight cost extra that’s why it is only pinned not glued, because if I don’t want to pay for I don’t have to have it on.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm afraid not, it's a tricky one. 

Hopefully someone else can help? (TBH, my forte is pointing out problems, not fixing them! Sadly, that's also true in my personal life. lol. )


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

There's a lot of room behind that big gun, so you could probably take it off and drill a hole into it. 

Then, if you make a peg on the turret that fits the hole with a magnet, that might work.


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats a good idea I will have to try that once I get some magnets.


----------

